
Ask HN: Discounting Salaries for Remote Developers? - aantix
Is it fair for a company to lower salary for a remote developer based on their local cost of living?
======
greenyoda
Cost of living can vary considerably even within commuting distance of the
company. Would a company pay more to a non-remote employee who lives in an
expensive neighborhood than to one who lives in a poor neighborhood? If not,
why should they do this for remote employees?

------
rubidium
Depends on who you ask. But really, "fair" isn't the question.

The real question is: Will companies do it and will (some) employees accept
it? Yes.

If you're a remote employee should you negotiate hard with a company that
tries to do this? Yes.

